# UV Lampe testen



## amselmeister (17. Mai 2019)

Hallo

Kann ich mit einfachen Mitteln testen ob eine UV Lampe geht . also ich meine ohne das UV Gerät selbst. 
Will nur wissen ob die Lampe noch geht, bzw ob eine neu gekaufte auch heile ist.

Kann man da mit einem Multimeter durchgangsprüfung machen zB ?


----------



## troll20 (18. Mai 2019)

Interessante Frage. Da bin ich aber jetzt gespannt. 
Denn eigentlich habe ich immer angenommen sie müsste komplett gestartet werden. Nur gibt es da so Probleme mit den Augen


----------



## teichinteressent (18. Mai 2019)

Das Leuchtmittel läßt sich nur in Betrieb testen.
Klar kannst du mit einem Multimeter die Heizwendel durchmessen, wenn welche vorhanden sind.
Man kann aber nicht erkennen, ob die Gasfüllung 'verbraucht' ist.

Warum Probleme mit den Augen? Erklär mal.
Ein Tag in der Sonne ist da weniger gesund.


----------



## Mushi (18. Mai 2019)

Hallo Andre,

Du siehst nur, ob die Lampe leuchtet. Ob und wieviel UV sie emittiert kannst Du nicht ermittteln.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## DbSam (18. Mai 2019)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Warum Probleme mit den Augen? Erklär mal.
> Ein Tag in der Sonne ist da weniger gesund.


Sicher, dass Du damit richtig liegst und keinen totalen Mist erzählst?

Das ist UVC - So, und nun darfst Du in die Lampe reinschauen.  


Gruß Carsten


----------



## teichinteressent (18. Mai 2019)

Du willst mir erklären, daß ein Blick von einer Sekunde auf die UV-Röhre aus einem Meter Abstand schädlich ist?

Na wenn du keine anderen Probleme hast.

Die Dummheit befindet sich immer zwischen Monitor und Rückenlehne!


----------



## jala (19. Mai 2019)

Also der Ton passt sicherlich nicht in dieses Forum.
Ich habe beruflich m UV Licht zu tun und kann dem Link  und Beitrag von DbSam nur zustimmen.
Schau hinein und warte ab...........
Wenn ich nicht so schreibfaul wäre, würde ich versuchen es dir zu erklären aber wenn eh keine Fakten ins Hirn gehen...........


----------



## amselmeister (19. Mai 2019)

Mushi schrieb:


> Du siehst nur, ob die Lampe leuchtet. Ob und wieviel UV sie emittiert kannst Du nicht ermittteln.
> 
> Klar kannst du mit einem Multimeter die Heizwendel durchmessen, wenn welche vorhanden sind.
> Man kann aber nicht erkennen, ob die Gasfüllung 'verbraucht' ist.



könntest du das genauer erklären. ? also wenn man die komplett einbaut zB dann sieht man ja je Nach ausfühtrung des UVC bei mir zB schon von aussen im Dunkeln das die ja leuchtet an dem Ausgang des Wasser an dem Durchsichtigen Stutzen.
Aber das heißt nicht mal das die auch richtig geht und Ihre Arbeit tut?

Ja die Wendeln sind vorhanden, das ist also schon mal ein erster guter "test"


----------



## DbSam (19. Mai 2019)

Hallo Andre,

Du hast eigentlich nicht viel Optionen, da die Nutzlebensdauer einer UVC-Lampe nur ca. 8000 h beträgt.
Je nach Einsatz also ca. einen Sommer, das ist hier gut beschrieben.

Solltest Du also eine gebrauchte UVC-Lampe besitzen und Du weißt nicht wie viel Stunden diese in Betrieb war, dann kaufe eine neue.
Sonst ärgerst Du Dich vielleicht über Schwebealgen, obwohl die Lampe 'leuchtet'.

Wenn bei einer neuen Lampe die Wendeln in Ordnung sind, dann gehe davon aus, dass diese 8000 Stunden lang 'ihre Arbeit tut'.


Gruß Carsten


PS:
@teichinteressent :
Du bist mein Held des Tages und deshalb gebe ich das Kompliment gern an Dich zurück.


----------



## amselmeister (19. Mai 2019)

Ich habe eine neue gekauft und wollte aber die alte noch behalten da diese noch leuchtet, als ersatz dann quasi .,

da diese aber schon einen ganzen Sommer drin war, kann ich die wohl besser gleich tauschen.


----------



## DbSam (19. Mai 2019)

Hallo Andre,

ja, mach das.

Bei UVC-Lampen muss man das Wort sparen etwas anders definieren.
Eine verbrauchte, aber noch leuchtende Lampe verbraucht nur Strom, hat aber nur wenig bis keine Wirkung.
Deshalb ist es effizienter diese zu tauschen.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## amselmeister (19. Mai 2019)

danke carsten , werden ich machen


----------



## Mushi (19. Mai 2019)

Es gibt Standard UVC Lampen mit 8.000 Stunden und Longlife mit bis zu 16.000 Stunden. Nach dem Ende der angegebenen Betriebsdauer haben manche Lampen noch 80% und mehr UVC-Leistung.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## DbSam (19. Mai 2019)

Mushi schrieb:


> Es gibt Standard UVC Lampen mit 8.000 Stunden und Longlife mit bis zu 16.000 Stunden.


Man muss ja nicht alles wiederholen und abschreiben: 


DbSam schrieb:


> Je nach Einsatz also ca. einen Sommer, das ist hier gut beschrieben.








Mushi schrieb:


> Nach dem Ende der angegebenen Betriebsdauer haben manche Lampen noch 80% und mehr UVC-Leistung.


Diese Aussage beruht auf ...? 
Wenn diese hintereinanderweg durchfunzeln, oder nach wieviel Einschaltvorgängen, oder wer ist 'manche'?

Ansonsten hätte man doch gern 'manche' Lampen. 




Gruß Carsten


----------



## jala (19. Mai 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> Man muss ja nicht alles wiederholen und abschreiben:
> 
> Diese Aussage beruht auf ...?
> Wenn diese hintereinanderweg durchfunzeln, oder nach wieviel Einschaltvorgängen, oder wer ist 'manche'?
> ...


----------



## jala (19. Mai 2019)

Nanu, mein Text ist weg".."............
Es hängt von so vielen Faktoren wie Verschmutzung, Schaltzyklen, Umgebungstemperaturen, Abstand etc. ab.
Man kann die Intensität messen, allerdings ist ein Messgerät teurer als ein Leuchtmittel.
Prozentuale Angaben sind reine Vermutungen und haben mit der Realität wenig zu tun.


----------



## Mushi (19. Mai 2019)

Wenn das Leuchtmittel laut Hersteller 16.000 Stunden hält sind das grob zwei Jahre. Bei den teueren Herstellern wie z.B. SterilSystems hast Du nach den zwei Jahren noch 80% UV-Leistung laut Hersteller. Diese 80% können jedoch zu wenig sein, wenn der Strahler knapp kalkuliert wurde. Ich schreibe nichts ab, da ich einen 16.000 Stunden Strahler habe. Auch aus Gründen des Umweltschutzes empfiehlt sich Longlife und preislich gibt es sich nicht viel, kostet grob das Doppelte bei doppelter Einsatzdauer.

Messen lässt sich die UV-Emission schon, nur der Preis für das Messgerät liegt nicht etwas über dem Preis des Leuchtmittels, sondern über dem Preis von ganz vielen Leuchtmitteln. 

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## jala (19. Mai 2019)

Stimmt,allerdings sind die Angaben im Mittel von ca. 50% der Leuchtmitel die geliefert wurden
Da wird es schwer Garantieansprüche geltenden zu machen. Ich bin dann mal raus, denn das wird für die meisten Teilnehmer schwer nachvolziehbar
Schönen Abend noch..
PS: Einen Hersteller würde ich nie nennen.


----------



## Mushi (19. Mai 2019)

Garantie sowieso nicht, da wir nichts messen können. Das war ja nicht das Thema. 

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## DbSam (19. Mai 2019)

Hallo Frank,



Mushi schrieb:


> Ich schreibe nichts ab.


Na ja, im Link war alles genauso ge- und beschrieben.


Ansonsten ist es so, dass Andre in seinem Profil eine 9W UVC-Lampe für einen 3 m³ Teich hinterlegt hat.
Da läuft man mit der 8000h-Regel auf der absolut sicheren Schiene.


Ich weiß nicht, ob man dann bei solchen Profilangaben unbedingt mit Sterilsystems, Amalgam, LongLife, etc. um die Ecke kommen muss.
Kirche/Dorf ...   



Gruß Carsten


----------



## Nori (20. Mai 2019)

So schaut's aus - das Teil alle 2 Jahre wechseln und gut ist es.
"Durchgang" prüfen bei einer Gasentladungslampe ist nicht.
Bei der Röhre würde ich nur Markenware einbauen - hab mir selbst schon mal ein Vorschaltgertät gekillt mit so einer Billiglampe.

Gruß Nori


----------



## amselmeister (1. Juni 2019)

Nori schrieb:


> Bei der Röhre würde ich nur Markenware einbauen - hab mir selbst schon mal ein Vorschaltgertät gekillt mit so einer Billiglampe.




somit wir nochmal beidem Thema wären.
sorry, hatte es schon neu erstellt

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/qualitätsunterschiede-uvc-lampen.49994/


----------

